# State Record Carp Caught



## JignPig Guide

Biggun' Carp!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Outdoor-Writers-of-Ohio/242009599173174?hc_location=timeline


----------



## Flathead76

Saw this fish today in the Toledo Blade Sports section. Impressive!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

What a toad! Shot not caught  He was bowfishing. That thing reminds me of a cow lol.. Why do I have such a soft spot for carp!?!? I guess it's their very docile demeanor, awesome coloring(Gold??) and those big eyes  I'm no PETA goof, but those carps bring something out of me LOL. Awesome fish! I just wish he/she was still swimming around.


----------



## cypry

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What a toad! Shot not caught  He was bowfishing. That thing reminds me of a cow lol.. Why do I have such a soft spot for carp!?!? I guess it's their very docile demeanor, awesome coloring(Gold??) and those big eyes  I'm no PETA goof, but those carps bring something out of me LOL. Awesome fish! I just wish he/she was still swimming around.


Agree with you there. Not wanted to start a debate here and I'm no "peta goof" either but i think the Outdoor writers of ohio are a little off with their requirements for claiming a record fish. Why the hell does it need to be killed and taken to a biologist to be identified. Surely any biologist worth his corn can ID a fish from a good photograph? That goes for any species. In my opinion you should get a couple of witnesses, scales can be certified after the fact and some decent photo's and the record could be yours.


----------



## freshwater_newb

I've been worried about this "kill it to be certified thing" since one of the carp I am now targeting appears to be massive. 

Seriously massive. I've only seen its wake in a place full of large carp, but this one created a wake on the opposite shore from me as if a teenager was pushing off the bank. 

Like the nautilus in the 1950's disney version of 20,000 leagues under the sea when it was charging to attack a ship. I'm nearly certain there is a carp there 4ft long and I want to catch it. 

I brought my video camera the other day on the off chance I landed that big fish. I also brought two different tape measures since I didn't want to have to kill it to prove that it existed and that I conquered it.

I eat many fish I catch. I like the taste of fish and actively target the eating kind which I find enjoyable, BUT...

The day, I hopefully, land the behemoth living in that body of water, I'm gonna take a pic and video and then let it go for me to fight it again, another day.

If the official record doesn't recognize my efforts 'cause they weren't documented well enough for their standards, well... F'em


----------



## Carping

Really would have liked to see him on a line!


----------



## CarpRule

I hope the guy at least ate it

Carpe Diem


----------



## SMBHooker

Beast!!!!  that is a 747 with fins!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishfray

I don't wanna start an argument, and i love fishing for carp and always release them. But you guys do know that carp aren't native fish, right? They displace native species and cause unnatural changes to our waters. So people cant really get mad about someone killing a carp unless it is in your pond.


----------



## CarpRule

http://www.flyfishohio.com/cyprinus_carpio.htm

Carpe Diem


----------



## fishfray

Thanks for sharing that article, it was really interesting. I just wanted to make sure that people knew that the carp is not some miracle fish that needs to be preserved in our waters. They are pretty awesome though


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> I don't wanna start an argument, and i love fishing for carp and always release them. But you guys do know that carp aren't native fish, right? *They displace native species and cause unnatural changes to our waters.* So people cant really get mad about someone killing a carp unless it is in your pond.


Which species have they displaced and removed from their native habitats? And what unnatural changes have they caused where they live?


----------



## CarpRule

Carpe Diem


----------



## fishfray

Any body of water can only support a certain amount of fish. Carp reproduce quickly and large female fish can produce well 1 million eggs each year, much more than most native fish. Also, they are much hardier and able to thrive and reproduce in almost any water more readily than most gamefish, which means they soon represent most of the biomass in some of the lakes and rivers that they live in. In rivers, carp are in a simiar niche to large native suckers and buffaloes, which they compete with. But carp are better survivors and as river quality degrades, they displace the less tolerant native suckers. In some lakes where the bottom is soft mud and loosely rooted plants, carp uproot plants and stir up mud, causing increased turbitidy. You can't blame only the carp for species that used to thrive in ohio and no longer exist, but they certainly didnt help. Rivers and lakes cant feed all of the native fish they used to contain as well as a large population of carp. There is no such thing as a good invasive species, they may make for a fun fishing opportunity but they hurt the natural ecosystem. I like to catch carp, but im not sure why you guys are so protective of them. They certainly arent going anywhere, but there is no argument for the side that says carp are good or even neutral in any water where they are introduced other than a private pond


----------



## TheCream

As expected, no real direct answer. Which species do they push out? Well, basically none. And the usual soft bottoms stirring up the water stuff. I love how quickly people blame carp for all that and dismiss how they do no such thing in other bodies of water, all of which they inhabit. The Ohio River is loaded with carp and has a fairly soft bottom in SE Ohio, yet somehow there are massive weed beds all over the banks even though there has to be carp within mere yards of every weed bed. The upper Hocking is loaded with carp, big ones, yet somehow the smallies and spotted bass and sunfish and other species thrive...and the river doesn't magically turn from a pretty stream to a muddy water pit. Face the facts, they are here, they aren't going anywhere, they aren't destroying the ecosystem, and you can't shoot them into oblivion. If you want to fight something, fight the waste of money this state has in trout stocking warm water lakes where they can't survive and suggest they stock something that has a chance.


----------



## fishfray

I didn't say they destroy habitats or fish populations, they simply cause unnatural changes, many of which are unseen. If you compared a stream before and after carp were introduced, there would be more of other species of fish. Im not trying to say the carp is evil, but stocking of fish, including gamefish, is not beneficial to the ecosystem, only the angler. And I see that some people can't see that, which is perfectly ok


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> I didn't say they destroy habitats or fish populations, they simply cause unnatural changes, many of which are unseen. If you compared a stream before and after carp were introduced, there would be more of other species of fish. Im not trying to say the carp is evil, but stocking of fish, including gamefish, is not beneficial to the ecosystem, only the angler. *And I see that some people can't see that, which is perfectly ok*


What is irritating and causes "defense of the carp" is that bow fishermen think they are doing a good thing by killing common carp, like they are thinning the herd. They aren't even scratching the surface of the population, it isn't controlling their numbers at all. Something like Asian flying carp, that do cause a serious impact and a health and safety threat to boaters, do whatever you can to try to stop them. That is a threatening invasive species that accidentally was introduced in the US. Remember, common carp were put here by our own DNR and wildlife organizations, on purpose. Lumping common carp into the same boat as Asian flying carp and other invasives is not at all correct, in my humble opinion. 

Going out and shooting 10 common carp with your bow and acting like it was a great win for the native species of that body of water because you removed those fish is like a cop busting a street corner pot dealer in Chicago and acting like he's winning the war on drugs. Some people can't see that.


----------



## T-180

Carp were brought here by German immigrants, long before "DNR's" existed. They don't belong here, period.
If what bowfishermen do is so insignificant, then why do you carp people get your panties in such a bunch ??
I too enjoy catching the occasional carp, but I also realize what they are.


----------



## Flathead76

This is the whole reason that I did not start a thread on here about my record fish. Sad that a record fish thread can go 2 weeks on here without anyone saying nice fish. Patrick


----------



## CarpRule

Catty are we sure that was a carp 

Carpe Diem


----------



## JimmyMac

fishfray said:


> I don't wanna start an argument, and i love fishing for carp and always release them. But you guys do know that carp aren't native fish, right? They displace native species and cause unnatural changes to our waters. So people cant really get mad about someone killing a carp unless it is in your pond.


Common carp have been here in Ohio since 1879, pretty much a native fish at this point. If they haven't wiped out our gamefish yet, they aren't going to, ever.


----------



## sammerguy

You know whats really invasive? Honeysuckle! Get to work guys. Let's help the native species.


----------



## CarpRule

http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/aquatics/main.shtml


Terms thrown around in confusion.

Non-native means no native species displaced or stressed. 

Exotic non-native means species not native to country nor causing displaced or stressed on current native population. COMMON CARP

Invasive means species that is creating stress on current ecosystem. Causing displacement and damaging the reproduction of native species.
FLATHEAD CATFISH OUT WEST

Exotic Invasive means species that is creating stress on current ecosystem. Causing displacement and damaging the reproduction of native species. ASIAN CARP, ZEBRA MUSSELS, GARLIC MUSTARD, Tatarian Honeysuckle

Carpe Diem


----------



## rustyfish

If you add anything new it is going to have an effect. Carp are large fish that stir up the bottom which effects water quality. They also compete with small forage fish for food, but carp dont add much the the food chain due to size and fast growth they mostly just take from it. They have been here for 150 years so we did not watch the change. And there was not the same attention paid to invasives back then. 

Metzger Marsh is sited in many studies about the effects of common carp in the US. They are accepted because they are establish, but are also disliked for the same reason. Same thing will happen with ASIAN CARP, ZEBRA MUSSELS, GARLIC MUSTARD, Tatarian Honeysuckle. Your foolish if you think we are getting rid of them. They will run their course and our system will adapt with them. 

Should they be exterminated? IDK 
Can they be exterminated? Nope, not without taking everything else too


----------



## CarpRule

Yeah. If invasive species were addressed back then only native americans would on this board.

So I still get to stay woo hoo

Carpe Diem


----------



## rustyfish

CarpRule said:


> Yeah. If invasive species were addressed back then only native americans would on this board.
> 
> So I still get to stay woo hoo
> 
> Carpe Diem


I just choked on a nacho reading that. Too freakin funny!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

could you imagine the arguments we'd have? that would be a funny thing to watch.


----------



## CarpRule

hahahaha

Carpe Diem


----------



## TheCream

Flathead76 said:


> This is the whole reason that I did not start a thread on here about my record fish. Sad that a record fish thread can go 2 weeks on here without anyone saying nice fish. Patrick


Had it been posted, say, in the Bowhunting forum, it probably would have gotten the atta-boy's you wanted. Posting it in a forum where people like to post about tackle fishing for the species, promoting the species, and 99.9% catch and release angling is not going to get a lot of positive responses.


----------



## KaGee

If you have to preface your post with "I don't wanna start an argument, but" or something similar, you are well aware that what you are about to post most likely will. There is a name for that, it's called TROLL. It's also called Hijacking a thread by taking the thread off topic.

As long as the fish was harvested within regulations, what does it matter to you?
Bow fishing is a LEGAL activity. 

If you can't say something nice, don't say it. 
This thread is done.


----------

